

One in four Americans unaware that Earth circles Sun - shill
http://phys.org/news/2014-02-americans-unaware-earth-circles-sun.html

======
DonGateley
I wonder what they think the dynamics are? Do they just not have a clue or do
they believe something that's incorrect?

~~~
lutusp
People who don't know this, typically also don't have a mental picture of the
solar system, so inconsistencies won't make an impression.

A few years ago, some freshly minted Harvard graduates were asked what causes
the seasons. The majority believed that the seasons are caused by the earth
being closer to the sun in July. This idea would come as a shock to people
living in Australia, where summertime peaks in January.

It's just that many people don't think about these things, not that they
necessarily have wildly distorted physical ideas.

------
mschuster91
Anyone want more proof why creationism must be banned from schools and
homeschooling has to be forbidden?

~~~
lutusp
Not all homeschooling contributes to ignorance. It depends on the parents'
reason for the choice to homeschool and their educational level.

Creationism should certainly be excluded from science classrooms, for a simple
reason -- it's not science.

